# New here! Rebuilding a 70 GTO Judge looking for the best radiator core support



## Vinny (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi fellas! Rebuilding this 70 GTO Judge white
Looking for a radiator core support ASAP! Original parts group does not have any at the 
Moment and no plans or an idea of when
!? I'm really needing it now to continue
Any other options or ideas on the best out there?
I've looked at a couple others but they state
Made foreign ! And a couple places have to be
Cut to fit the 70 gto judge I've dealt with fitment issues
Before with foreign parts but if that's my only
Option!! Company's like tamraz's have them
In stock for 285 free ship but like I said foreign! Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Honestly for a "real" Judge, or any GTO for that matter I would be searching for a "nice" OEM core support. Even one that needs some rust repair.


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

*Core Support*

:cool *I agree that a real Judge deserves real GM parts*. Your first choice is to locate an original GM GTO part that's in decent shape (look on eBay or Craig's List). Your second choice is to find an original GM GTO part that needs some attention. A third choice is an original GM part off a Lemans/Tempest that can be *cut* down to GTO specs.

If you have access to your original GTO core support you may be able to harvest the top piece (the top piece is the only piece that's different from a Lemans/Tempest) and use it in place of the top piece on the Lemans/Tempest support, OR you can use the GTO piece as a template to cut the Lemans/Tempest piece to match the contours of the GTO piece. The modified section of the top piece of the core support is hidden from view once assembled, but you'll want to do a decent job regardless.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bt0nYPBJKX4


----------



## Vinny (Jan 15, 2015)

Ok guys thanks maybe I'll try to see what I can
Do with the old one is there numbers on the 
Original anywhere that notes it as an original?
To watch for did find the numbers on the rear
Frame rail and a guys signature under the timing chain 
Cover on the block!? Lol


----------

